# Highmark denial for 93458



## mcgraws (Sep 8, 2011)

Our office has billed the 92980.LD, 92978.26 and the 93458.26.  Highmark paid the 92980 and the 92978 but denied the 93458 as not covered by same session or date.  I looked at CMS website and cannot find any CCI edits for  93458.  Can i just add 59 modifier to the 93458.26? Any suggestions on how I can get this paid?  

Thank you

Tonya CPC


----------



## scorrado (Sep 8, 2011)

If you do a stent then the cath code needs to have the 26 and 59 modifier.  Hope this helps!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 8, 2011)

mcgraws said:


> Our office has billed the 92980.LD, 92978.26 and the 93458.26.  Highmark paid the 92980 and the 92978 but denied the 93458 as not covered by same session or date.  I looked at CMS website and cannot find any CCI edits for  93458.  Can i just add 59 modifier to the 93458.26? Any suggestions on how I can get this paid?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Tonya CPC



In CCI 93458 is a Column 2 code to 92980.  If this was a separate diagnostic heart cath then add modifier 59.


----------



## mcgraws (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your help


----------

